# بالفيديو ( حقيقة الطائره التي ضربت مبنى البنتاغون



## مهندس وليد سمير (22 يوليو 2006)

http://www.pentagonstrike.co.uk/pentagon_ar.htm#Main


----------



## ثروت (22 يوليو 2006)

بارك اللة بك


----------



## م.صبح (23 يوليو 2006)

تسلم يا سيدى على هالمعلومة


----------



## دعيج (23 يوليو 2006)

اشكرك .................


----------



## أحمد غالب المنصوري (24 يوليو 2006)

رائع .................


----------



## م/ مصطفي (24 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## Tripoli (25 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الباحث المصري (7 أغسطس 2006)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااازززززززززززز
راااااااااااااائع


----------



## وجدي_1405 (7 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
جزاك الله خير على هذا التنوية لكن لا ينشر في المواقع الغربية كي يتم تصحيح أفكارهم علينا نحن المسلمين .
ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله


----------



## ahmed sherbieny (4 نوفمبر 2006)

جميييييييييييييل جد


----------



## سمير العدناني (9 نوفمبر 2006)

احسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسنت
جميييييييييييييييييييل
جدا


----------



## م المصري (10 نوفمبر 2006)

هل معني هذا اننا نعيش الوهم , لا توجد فعلا طائرة ضربت البنتاجون


----------



## حيدر البدري (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا الموضوع جميل جدل


----------



## صميده (13 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا لك يا سيدي 
نرجو منك المزيد 
شكراااااااااااااا
الارهاب ياتي دائما من الغرب 
ويقولون ان المسلمين ارهابيين


----------



## محمد رعد العامري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

مهندس وليد سمير قال:


> http://www.pentagonstrike.co.uk/pentagon_ar.htm#Main


الله محي الرجال وعاشت ايدك


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (9 أكتوبر 2007)

راااااااااااااااائعة جدا مع انى كنت اتفهم الموقف قبل ذلك


----------



## mohame_ refaat (10 أكتوبر 2007)

والله دا تقرير جيد


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (11 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## black-bird (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراً على هذا الموضوع 
نحن دعاة السلام وهم دعاة الارهاب
والأدلة كثيرة عبر التاريخ


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (19 أكتوبر 2007)

لا شك ان رئيس العصابه الامريكيه بوش واعوانه خططوا لهذا مع اسيادهم اليهود لاقناع العالم عامة والحكام العرب خاصة بضرب المسلمون لايقاف انتشار الاسلام السريع في العالم الغربي


----------



## م.ط/محمد إبراهيم (23 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لي هذا التوضيح الهام جدا ولكن ماذا يفيد الآن بعد أن صدق أصدقائنا قبل أعدائنا كذبتهم


----------



## فؤاد ابو زيد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

وهل يملك حكامنا غير التصديق والمصادقه لاي روايه امريكيه ذات الاخراج اليهودي , هناك دوله 
عربيه منعت من دخولها شخصيه اسلاميه معروفه بدفاعها عن المسجد الاقصى وفي نفس نقطة الحدود سمحت بدخول بنات الدعاره اليهوديات .


----------



## يـــحــيى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

goooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور يا اخى


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM5yGfx1KUk


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mC3P-Ai-HtU&feature=related


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## shoili (19 أغسطس 2008)

والله كلامك صحيح بس الي ضربت مبنى التجارة كانت طيارة والقاعدة المسلمة اعترفت به


----------



## ألطائر المصرى (20 أغسطس 2008)

يا جماعة الكلام منتهى خش شوف الاعترافات على الرابط بالاعلى


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## مش لاقي (23 أغسطس 2008)

احسنت يا عمنا وكل عام والمنتدى كله بخير


----------



## طائرالحجاز (26 أغسطس 2008)

:28:الغريب أن الاعلام الغربي اهتم بتحليل الحدث وكشف الزيف الذي حصل الا أن الاعلام العربي والاسلامي لم يكن بنفس الدرجة من الاهتمام على الرغم اننا ندفع فاتورة الفبركة وكم حصل في العراق وما يخطط له في دارفور الآن وانظر الى المقال التالي عن خطة أمريكا لغزو - حفظها الله و- سائر ديار المسلمين - والله أعلم ماذا ستكون الفبركة:
http://www.almokhtsar.com/html/news/2015/4/94810.php
:28:


----------



## فارسي (27 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

قمت بنسخ رابط الموضوع و رابط الفيديو ، لأهمية هذا الموضوع في الملتقى العام 

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذا النقل إخي الكريم 

والسلام عليكم


----------



## محمود صابر هانى (29 أغسطس 2008)

الله أكبر من كل ظالم


----------

